

Lytro raises $50M to shift from still cameras to virtual reality - jkestner
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/25/8109985/lytro-virtual-reality-video-funding

======
jkestner

      It's raised $50 million in funding in a round led by GSV Capital 
      that bumps the company's valuation 5x. At the same time, Lytro 
      is cutting 25 to 50 jobs from its current roster of 130.
    

Neat trick, to grow the valuation while pivoting and laying off a third of
staff.

